

Now set timer on Google.com - techaddict009
https://www.google.com/search?q=timer+10+seconds

======
GravityWell
Nice, timers are always handy. Some things I noticed:

* Shortcuts: hr min sec

* Supports countdown or clock: timer 10 sec, timer 14:00

* Clock mode supports am/pm and 24hr format: timer 2pm

* Set a bookmark for a 10 second timer: [https://www.google.com/search?q=timer+10+sec](https://www.google.com/search?q=timer+10+sec)

* Timer stops beeping after about 30 seconds

* If you try to close or navigate away from the page while a timer is active, you will be warned that timer will be stopped

------
stroebjo
Google may redirect you to an other local than english in wich this function
doesn't seem to work. With this link you enforce the english local:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=timer+10+seconds&hl=en](https://www.google.com/search?q=timer+10+seconds&hl=en)

------
terabytest
It kind of screws with my timezone. It's 5:50pm and if I query for "timer 6pm"
it'll set up a timer for 2 hours and 10 minutes instead of just 6 minutes.
Does anyone experience this? Is there a way to set my timezone?

------
cliveowen
Real cool, it's actually useful when you query it like this: "timer 16:40".
Way to go Google.

------
INTPenis
And it sounds just like my nexus 7 timer.

Google - it's the little things.

~~~
techaddict009
Said it true. Same sound in my Nexus 4.

------
srinivasanv
Nice!

------
dallagi
It does not work for me :( I see nothing special

~~~
techaddict009
Are you using it on google.com or some other domain ?

I think it works only on .com and in chrome.

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
It works on Firefox (using the Nightly build 25.0a1).

